# Ian Birkett strain rollers



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone got any information on Birkett strain of birmingham rollers? I've seen some nice ones for sale, it is meant to be a good strain but can't seem to find much info about them online. 

Thanks.


----------

